# Mavs v Rockets- Preseason Game



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Houston (1-1), Dallas (0-3)
When: Tuesday, 7:30 p.m.
Where: American Airlines Center, Dallas.
103.3FM ESPN and for TV it's KTXA21.

Injury Update: G Bob Sura (knee) and F Ryan Bowen (hip) are out, C Yao Ming and F/G Bonzi Wells (groin/tooth) are questionable for the Rockets; G Jerry Stackhouse (knee), G Devin Harris (hamstring) and G Greg Buckner (knee) are questionable for the Mavericks.

Mavericks Update: The Rockets will probably have to wait until their home opener on Nov. 4 to face all of the Mavericks. Dirk Nowitzki, Jerry Stackhouse, Jason Terry and others haven't played in Dallas' first three preseason games. Nowitzki, however, might be back on the court.

Projected Starting Lineup:

ROCKETS



































R. Alston / K. Snyder / T. McGrady / S. Battier / Yao M.​

MAVERICKS​ 





































J. Barea / D. George / J. Howard / D. Nowitzki / D. Diop

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Yao_returns_for_preseason_tilt-192011-34.html 
​
Stole it from the rockets board :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Change the broadcast stuff. 103.3FM ESPN and for TV it's KTXA21. And I'm not sure what the Rockets fans were smoking when they came up with that starting lineup.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Change the broadcast stuff. 103.3FM ESPN and for TV it's KTXA21. And I'm not sure what the Rockets fans were smoking when they came up with that starting lineup.


Sorry, i live in Jersey so i did not know the channels.

About the lineups: it is preseason, i bet it is subject to change.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Change the broadcast stuff. 103.3FM ESPN and for TV it's KTXA21. And I'm not sure what the Rockets fans were smoking when they came up with that starting lineup.


-.- it's on TV????


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's on HDNet and TX21.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> -.- it's on TV????


:whoknows:
I hope its on nbatv so i can watch it on viidoo.com.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It's on HDNet and TX21.


No nbatv?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Don't think so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

it'll be a good game.. although you wont be able to tell which team is better due to preseason but it'll be good for both teams to scope out the opposition due to a busy offseason.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> -.- it's on TV????


Yep. Finally a loss we can watch.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

KTXA21 is UPN21 right?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yuppers


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> KTXA21 is UPN21 right?


Not technically anymore, but yeah, same channel.


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

I am not smoking anything. I got the starting lineup from the website.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Barea is starting, I think the decision of whos getting the last spot has already been made.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

10 more minutes till gametime.
Cant watch it though! :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's an hour till game time, and sadly I wont be able to watch either. Gotta goto Mosque...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

isnt it at 7:30 Centrel?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> isnt it at 7:30 Centrel?


doh! Even worse!:curse:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol hmm guess im the only one watchin


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol hmm guess im the only one watchin


Please give recaps when you can. :cheers: 
if this was on nbatv i would help too but...............


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Did anybody see the pregame show...i heard there was an interview with Stack.... can anyone tell me what he said??!!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stack talked about his upcoming cd release. And that he has a passion for film, art and basketball. Also he talked about what Avery has him do at practice. Sometimes he wants him to shoot, others go work on his cd.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Please give recaps when you can. :cheers:
> if this was on nbatv i would help too but...............


ok, its on upn21 btw


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

starting lineup

Jho, Croshere, Diop, Ager, AJo


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Devin just came out and addressed the crowd, said that the mavs are gonna bring home the ship


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Rockets are runnin a Zone D, Rockets win the toss, Yao scores on Diop. Yao called for 3 in the key, Croshere hits the FT. 2-1 Rockets


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Josh hits back to back 3's 7-4 mavs


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WHO CARES!!!??? DJ blocked Yao Ming.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

19-11 dallas after 1


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

JJ is so so but he's way too short, he looks like midget out there

Ebi is a maybe he seems to be so so as well


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Some impressions at halftime:

- JJ doesn't look great tonight but I still like him more than anyone else for the 15th spot
- Croshere...uh...is it too late to bring back Keith?
- Josh Howard's clicking on all cylindars, his shot's improved, he had some pretty impossible floaters...look for another great season
- Maurice Ager looked insane on that one drive but sadly that was his only drive and he's just missing jumpers
- Ebi's intriguing. One thing I noticed right away on his first foul, DAMN can he leap! Showed it again with that block that came after the foul...his legs are thinner than DA's were
- Washington will not be making this team
- DJ's got a pretty reliable foulline jumper going and he had a missed hook but the fact that he took one shows he's been working on it
- AJ...not as impressed as I thought I'd be with all the hype
- Possibly most importantly, our dancers are insanely hot in black


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ebi definitely was showing some explosiveness and length. He really swatted the ball a couple times.

Its embarassing to see a bunch of scrubs (and then Josh Howard) giving the Rockets such a hard time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Josh Howard making a statement about his recent contract offer


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mo picking up fire, Ebi nice block...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ager is playing nice.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

blown lead.. big lead, if we get these 2 FT's we have to hit a 3 with 32.3 left on the clock to tie


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Omfg Almost Blew The Turnover Thank God Avery Called The Time Though..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

so close 72-69 Houston wins


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Observations from throughout other than the ones I've already stated:

- Pops doesn't seem to fit into the system unfortunately, the man can't even set a decent pick
- Ebi...I'm impressed to say the least, made a few too many mistakes but overall, I'm impressed
- DJ...God damn. I love you, Benga.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> - DJ...God damn. *I love you*, Benga.


 :naughty:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mbenga had three blocks but only three fouls, how did he manage to do that ? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I couldn't catch the game, but I appreciate the updates. 

Mbenga could be... :wait: :banghead:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavericks' first string sits this one out*
*
Players' injuries leave Howard the lone starter in 72-69 loss to Rockets*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

With six of their top eight players sidelined, the Mavericks didn't have to worry about giving away any secrets to the Houston Rockets Tuesday night. 

"This team, hopefully, won't be the one they see in the regular season," coach Avery Johnson said. 

Considering the Mavericks shot 34 percent, hit just 55 percent from the free-throw line and scored only 69 points, there wasn't much to like about the fourth consecutive loss of the preseason, a 72-69 setback to the Rockets at American Airlines Center. 

But there was one bright spot. Josh Howard, the only sure-fire starter who was on the floor, came up with 22 points and eight rebounds in 19 minutes. 

"Josh has been pretty confident, and he's maturing a little bit," Johnson said. "We have a goal for Josh this year in the departments of points, rebounds, assists and steals. He's accepted that challenge, and he's trying." 

He just didn't have much help against the Rockets. Johnson praised the effort of those who were on hand, but he added that conditioning remains a question mark for his team. 

Theoretically, the Rockets were playing with a full unit, minus new addition Bonzi Wells. The Rockets had Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming in uniform. They were 21-10 last season when those two were healthy. 

The Mavericks? They had a nice team sitting this one out. Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Erick Dampier, Devin Harris and Devean George were sidelined with various ailments. 

"None of those guys are ready to play yet," Johnson said. "We hope to have them back sometime later in the week." 

All of them will have to go through at least today's practice to earn a ticket into the next exhibition, Thursday against Milwaukee. 

George had a case of nasty food poisoning and couldn't keep food down for the last couple of days. 

"I have to teach him what restaurants to go to here," Johnson said. 

Dampier, meanwhile, was fighting a sore right hip after a bad fall in practice Monday. 

Johnson said Dampier probably will miss at least another practice or two. 

"It's just sore," Dampier said. "It's nothing serious though." 

*Strange sight:* Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy got a surprise when he and his team arrived at AAC for shootaround Tuesday morning. 

There was no Terry on the floor. 

Usually, Terry has to be shooed off the court so the Rockets can have their workout. 

"He's the most diligent shooter from an opposing team that I've ever seen," Van Gundy said. "Every time we come in here at 9:30, 10 in the morning, he's always on the floor. I have great respect for him." 

*Briefly:* Johnson said he continues to watch and monitor the three players still vying for the 15th spot on the roster. Pat Carroll was waived, leaving Jose Barea, Darius Washington and Ndudi Ebi jockeying for the final roster spot. "I'm waiting for somebody to really separate themselves," Johnson said. ... Mavericks physician T.O. Souryal was honored last weekend weekend in Huntsville as Sam Houston State's 2006 distinguished alumnus.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> *Briefly:* Johnson said he continues to watch and monitor the three players still vying for the 15th spot on the roster. Pat Carroll was waived, leaving Jose Barea, Darius Washington and Ndudi Ebi jockeying for the final roster spot. "I'm waiting for somebody to really separate themselves," Johnson said. ... Mavericks physician T.O. Souryal was honored last weekend weekend in Huntsville as Sam Houston State's 2006 distinguished alumnus.


I think it's down to Barea and Ebi....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think it's down to Barea and Ebi....


I can't read their minds, but I would have to think Barea has the leg up...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I can't read their minds, but I would have to think Barea has the leg up...


Ebi's been a beast though...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ebi's been a beast though...


Avery = PG :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ebi's been a beast though...


Ndudi Ebi
19 min/game
4 rpg
1.7 apg
1 spg
1.7 bpg
6.7 ppg

Jose Barea
22.3 min/game
2.3 rpg
4.3 apg
0.5 spg
0 bpg
8 ppg

Barea does have the better FT%, but at 8 ppg and 22.3 min/game he's not getting to the line much.

Defensively, Ebi is Diop-like in the forward position.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess it comes down to need at the position, which it could be argued that we're thinner at the forward position.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I guess it comes down to need at the position, which it could be argued that we're thinner at the forward position.


If Barea can average a mere 4.3 APG with 22 MPG, he'll be the king of assists on the mavs...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

....I want Washington to make it, but Barea probably has the inside track, as deserved admittedly.


----------

